# I love watching what birds do all day.



## Bretrick (Dec 29, 2021)

On extreme heat days there are not many birds flying around.
Look up. There they are, roosting in the shade of the leaves. Hot days are quite days, bird song wise. To keep cooler birds reduce as
much activity as possible.
At home I place several bird baths around the place, in shady areas. I do not often see the birds that visit these baths but sometimes I am blessed with the sight of a bird bathing.
Initially standing on the rim of the bath, ensuing there are no predators around. The bird will then hop into the shallow bath and furiously start flapping it's wings sending water hither and thither. This sees the bird looking bedraggled and rather content.
A little preening, refreshed and much cooler, off the bird goes to capture a snack.
I love watching nature going about it's business.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 29, 2021)

@Bretrick so do I. Noting is more interesting than nature. I even get a thrill out of finding that my seeds have sprouted.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 29, 2021)

a few months ago I found an old bag of birdseed at a friends house she said take that i forget to fill feeders etc 
thought why not now months later and i keep buying more  they chatter at me if feeder is empty ... they chatter if they want you to move farther away on porch so they can fly in to feeder...... It is just fun watching little birds trying to shoo off bigger birds etc


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 29, 2021)

Australia has so many beautiful birds, what wouldn't I give to see them. But I do on the TV. I could watch birds all day, these past few days have been busy rotating the hummingbird feeders because they ice up so quickly. We do not have a huge variety of birds but they bring so much joy and with all the snow have to come up with some interesting ways to feed them. Like the majority of stratas here we are not allowed to hang bird feeders.


----------



## oldpop (Dec 29, 2021)

One of the things I loved about hunting was getting into the woods before daybreak watching and hearing the woods awaken. Nothing like it. Many times I just sat in the woods and watched the day progress through the hours without firing a shot. I still like to set in the woods early in the morning. Not to hunt but to observe and listen.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2021)

While in Australia, I loved watching flocks of colourful parrots and other bird species. I fell in love with the magpies, for their saucy personalities. We had galahs fighting over the fruit trees in our yard .. what a noise. There, I discovered a fascination of birds.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 29, 2021)

Pinky said:


> While in Australia, I loved watching flocks of colourful parrots and other bird species. I fell in love with the magpies, for their saucy personalities. We had galahs fighting over the fruit trees in our yard .. what a noise. There, I discovered a fascination of birds.


Willy Wagtail singing & helping with the gardening (not my video)​


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 29, 2021)

I posted this pic of parakeets when I was walking by the lake some time ago.  It was just so fascinating watching them in action.

We have two cats, so we always have a bird feeder hanging from the tree on our patio to keep them entertained.  I love it when I go out there and see Finches at the bird feeder. 

I've had a Cockatiel, a Conure and a Goffin's Cockatoo as pets, and they are extremely intelligent and entertaining.  The Cockatiel was Chi Chi.  The Cockatoo was Chuck.  I forget the Conure's name, maybe because he was so loud and bit us often.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 16, 2022)

*Snowy owl. Picture credit  @ben_jiang_photography

*


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 17, 2022)

Pinky said:


> While in Australia, I loved watching flocks of colourful parrots and other bird species. I fell in love with the magpies, for their saucy personalities. We had galahs fighting over the fruit trees in our yard .. what a noise. There, I discovered a fascination of birds.


I have resident magpies living in a very tall eucalypt at the front of our house. They are not tame but neither are they concerned about my presence. They love the  bird bath in the back garden and splash water all over the place. They jump in and jump out about 4 or 5 times before leaving. Then it is half empty and I have to add more water.

I also have a very cheeky sulphur crested cockatoo that visits regularly. I used to give him biscuits until he started to chew things and I had to chase him away. We now have a truce - he can come for a drink at any time but he must move on afterwards. No more biscuits.

When the bottlebrush is in flower the rainbow lorikeets  come to feed. I love having all the birds visit me from time to time. I talk to them all.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2022)

I have a mature garden with lots of shrubs and trees as many of you know.  In the trees nearest one bedroom window I have a bunch of feeders and water bowls and further in the garden I have a bird fountain ... and although we don't have coloured birds here, the Collared Doves, the wood pigeons, the sparrows, blackbirds, Jays, Blue tits, etc.. are a constant sense of fascination watching them..either sitting in the garden or from the window 



The doves and pigeons feed from the ground.. from all the seeds that the smaller birds shake out of the feeders... the robins.. sit patiently by as soon as they see me cutting the grass, or digging up a little bit of lawn, and fly down like lightening for a tasty worm that I've never even spotted... and take it back to the nest 







The magpies are the ones that get on my last nerve.. the noise from them is exceptionally loud, and they nest in dozens in  my neighbours 60 foot..poplar

@dseag2 ...we have parakeets everywhere near our home  in Spain too...


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 17, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> I have resident magpies living in a very tall eucalypt at the front of our house. They are not tame but neither are they concerned about my presence. They love the  bird bath in the back garden and splash water all over the place. They jump in and jump out about 4 or 5 times before leaving. Then it is half empty and I have to add more water.
> 
> I also have a very cheeky sulphur crested cockatoo that visits regularly. I used to give him biscuits until he started to chew things and I had to chase him away. We now have a truce - he can come for a drink at any time but he must move on afterwards. No more biscuits.
> 
> When the bottlebrush is in flower the rainbow lorikeets  come to feed. I love having all the birds visit me from time to time. I talk to them all.


They bring such joy to me.
All our lovely birds
Purple Swamp Hen



Pied Oyster Catchers



Bronzewing Dove



Red Capped Parrot


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I have a mature garden with lots of shrubs and trees as many of you know.  In the trees nearest one bedroom window I have a bunch of feeders and water bowls and further in the garden I have a bird fountain ... and although we don't have coloured birds here, the Collared Doves, the wood pigeons, the sparrows, blackbirds, Jays, Blue tits, etc.. are a constant sense of fascination watching them..either sitting in the garden or from the window
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a bird feeder outside on our patio as well.  We see wrens, cardinals, doves and pigeons all day.  The view is mostly for Andy and Bugsy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2022)

I love watching birds too, in the yard or out in the wild.  I don't know the names of all of them, but we have Magpies, Robins, Mourning Doves, Woodpeckers, Hawks, and various small birds like little chickadees, blue and birds with red.  We have some tall pine and spruce trees that they love to nest in, with the climate change and warmer winters, they seem to be constantly mating and fighting with each other, chasing the squirrels away, etc.  Lately, even though it's January, when I go out early in the morning I can hear sweet smaller birds chirping, just like it's Spring time.  This is a Red Tailed Hawk taken in my yard.





White owl taken at a local park.


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 17, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> I love watching birds too, in the yard or out in the wild.  I don't know the names of all of them, but we have Magpies, Robins, Mourning Doves, Woodpeckers, Hawks, and various small birds like little chickadees, blue and birds with red.  We have some tall pine and spruce trees that they love to nest in, with the climate change and warmer winters, they seem to be constantly mating and fighting with each other, chasing the squirrels away, etc.  Lately, even though it's January, when I go out early in the morning I can hear sweet smaller birds chirping, just like it's Spring time.  This is a Red Tailed Hawk taken in my yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful captures.


----------



## MrPants (Jan 18, 2022)

Ran across this fellow the other day and got an immediate craving for a bowl of Fruit Loops


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 21, 2022)

Me and Michelle watched some bird watchers watch birds.


----------

